# Pinon?  Juniper?  Curious . . .



## mauser (Apr 7, 2016)

a-f-o


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 7, 2016)

Ponderosa no. Some have used piñon pine. It burn fast and hot. Juniper also burns fast and hot. We cook over it and sage brush when we desert camp. It has a very robust flavor so be careful. It probably pairs best with beef and not pork or poultry. With that daid we have cooked ribs over juniper before.


----------



## mauser (Apr 7, 2016)

a-f-o


----------

